# The Vintage Aviator hangar, Masterton, NZ



## nuuumannn (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I recently took the opportunity to visit The Vintage Aviator's hangar at Hood Aerodrome, where the aeroplanes are rather hemmed in, but make a pleasant afternoon admiring them at close quarters. In case you're wondering TVAL is one of film director Peter Jackson's wee enterprises and most of the aircraft are very cleverly and accurately reverse engineered from original drawings. A few of these machines are built from original frames, the Camel, Avro 504, the B.E.2f, but most are reproductions, or late productions, as they are pretty much identical to how the aeroplanes were built. If you are into making Great War models, Wingnut Wings is also courtesy of Peter Jackson and TVAL is the one-to-one scale arm!

Albatros D II;







Albatros D Va;






B.E.2c;






B.E.2f;






B.E.12;






Camel;






The One and Only Chitty Chitty Bang Bang;






DH-4;






More in a minute...

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 1, 2017)

More from TVAL;


F.E.2b;








LVG C VI;








Pup;








S.E.5a;








Snipe;








Tripe;








Overviews of the hangar illustrating how tightly everything is packed in; B.E.2a at centre;








Avro 504K at centre;







Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Mar 1, 2017)

What a magnificent collection and very nicely captured. Superb!!


----------



## Airframes (Mar 1, 2017)

Fantastic stuff.
As for Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, I've actually pushed that, and sat in it, back in about 1968 or '69, when it was on display in the store where I worked part-time, when I was a student.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 1, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 1, 2017)

Great pics of a superb collection. Time for a bigger hangar Mr. Jackson.


----------



## Robert Porter (Mar 1, 2017)

The markings are all wrong on Chitty! Where is the squadron numbers! Awesome photos thanks for sharing!


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## A4K (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank God for people like Peter Jackson..!! What a great collection.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 2, 2017)

Thanks guys.



Crimea_River said:


> Time for a bigger hangar Mr. Jackson.



That's only a portion of the aeroplanes; the guys there the day I visited said they really need a new hangar. In storage was a Bristol Fighter, another F.E2b, the ex-RAF Museum Hanriot, Pup, S.E.5as, R.E.8 etc...


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 3, 2017)

Very impressive (and immaculate) collection!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 3, 2017)

That's fricken awesome and Chitty Chitty Bang Bang to boot!


----------



## Shortround6 (Mar 3, 2017)

The Original Chitty Bang Bang




Only one Chitty 
Powered by a 23,093 cc six-cylinder Maybach aero engine.


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 3, 2017)

Great shots!


----------



## parsifal (Mar 3, 2017)

Excellent. I need to invade NZ again and take a look for myself

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 3, 2017)

Shortround6 said:


> The Original Chitty Bang Bang



THIS is the German Chitty...

Great War vintage Benz 6 cyl engine, Southward Car Museum.


----------



## Old Wizard (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 4, 2017)

Reproductions or not its great to see that someone to the time and effort to do it. Wonderful collection


----------



## Wurger (Mar 4, 2017)




----------

